
Google Launches Cloud Bigtable, a Very Fast NoSQL Database for the Enterprise - suprgeek
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/06/google-launches-cloud-bigtable-a-highly-scalable-and-performant-nosql-database/
======
collyw
Another NoSQL database, just what we all need. Well at least it is compatible
with _one_ other NoSQL API.

